# Woven Wood Prototype



## TribalRR (Oct 5, 2008)

Below is a couple of pics of a blank I have been working on. This idea is again one of Eagle's creations. This blank is actually Prototype number 4 and the first that didn't blow up or disintegrate in my hands... It has 12 waves and 157 pieces. It's not perfect yet, but I'm working on it. I'm going to attempt to make a pen out of it yet, but thought I would show pics before this too blows up! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2008)

I for one will be looking forward to more of your creative efforts and to finished pen
What woods are there in there?


----------



## skiprat (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like you are off to a great start, Chip

Should make a cool looking pen


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking forward to the pen, you've done good Chip!


----------



## stephenwjackson (Oct 5, 2008)

Very Interesting!!  Hope you will be posting info re how you created such an interesting blank.
Steve


----------



## wolftat (Oct 5, 2008)

That is pretty cool. I am looking forward to seeing it on a pen. Nice job.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 5, 2008)

Chip, that's a great blank, Like every body else I sure do want to see that on on a blank, you've done well.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 5, 2008)

Great looking blank. I can't imagine how much time you have invested, but the pen should be wonderful.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure if Eagle were still with us he'd be calling you to congratulate you and give you some hints to help you on your journey! 

It's looking good Chip, I'm looking forward to seeing the finished pen.

BTW. If I'm not mistaken that design is the Double Wave. The woven wood has twice as many waves and pieces


----------



## leehljp (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking great! Eagle would be proud for sure. But the real deal is that you are able to figure it out and do it. This is what got Eagle into a little trouble at times. Too many people wanted a step by step instruction, but he wanted people to use their imagination and at least try first. You did. Congratulations.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 5, 2008)

That is cool. You have way more patients that I. Nice work.


----------



## shull (Oct 5, 2008)

Beautiful Job Chip.  I use you as an inspiration to continue honing my skills.


----------



## TribalRR (Oct 5, 2008)

*Couldn't Wait*

Thanks everyone for the complements!

After I started this post, I sat and looked at it for about 5 minutes before it convinced me to finish it! It did blow up once, but the break was so clean and the section ejected stay in one piece, I was able to save it without any trouble. During the assembly, I rotated the blank so that the inlay does look woven. So, here it is finished. Not quite the look I was going for, I believe Keith is right about it being a double wave and not the woven wood. I thought the normal wave had three waves and by doubling that plus adding the mirror wave would make the original blank disappear once it was the diameter of a pen. Oh well, back to the drawing board... I am happy with it though. Between making and turning I almost went through an entire 2oz bottle of thin CA! Now I'm out and can't play anymore.  

Nick, the base wood is Cherry, the black is dyed Anigre, and the orange is a "wood byproduct" to quote Mike/Linda


----------



## markgum (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW !!!


----------



## RMB (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my, that is amazing. Now are you going to tell us how you did it? All the explainations I can think of would be incredibly difficult and complicated. I'm thinking a router on a template? do you glue together the inlays before or after putting them in the slot? I probably won't try to replicate it any time soon, but the tecnique would be interesting to know, and probably have a lot of applications.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well done and despite the pleas, resist the temptation to tell all.  You are well on your way to the woven wood with a few more waves but this one is a beauty by any measure.  Eagle's woven wood took him about 8 hours per blank, and that's before turning it into a pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 5, 2008)

Outstanding, beautiful work.


----------



## TribalRR (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't worry Bruce, I hate tutorials. Most of the fun for me is figuring out how it was done and then replicating it or figuring out another way to do it. Although I have no way to tell, I don't think I did it the same way as Eagle.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 6, 2008)

That is on the high side of way cool!!


----------



## wolftat (Oct 7, 2008)

Outstanding job!!! Not much more can be said.  In a couple of months, I will have to give this one a try.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 7, 2008)

It is well done indeed.  Once you have a jig and template set up for your router you can knock out a ton of these and make some great cash just on the blanks!  The thing that Eagle did that really impressed me with these waves was when he would slip semi-diamonds inside the strips...that's almost mind boggling!  Your pen looks great!  I don't know how you glue it to the tube, personally I find gorilla or sumo glue works best on these super segments...helps prevent blowouts because the adhesion inside is not only strong, but solid and even all the way through.  That's my opinion anyhow, and I find it helps me.


----------



## dkarcher (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Chip!


----------



## RMB (Oct 8, 2008)

workinforwood said:


> Once you have a jig and template set up for your router



Ok, that's how I thought you'd do it. I'd still like to see a picture...


----------



## TribalRR (Oct 8, 2008)

He He He... 16oz botttle of CA arrived today  That should make atleast 8 pens!

RMB, please don't take this the wrong way, but why not try to invision your own jig to do this? You already had the foresight to see that it could be accomplished with a router and template, now all you need to do is figure out whether you want to move the blank or the router. Don't rule out other ways of doing it though... I came up with 3 using the equipment I have, and I dont have anything you wouldn't find in any normal wood working shop...yet. Don't be afraid to fail either. My first Jig didn't work, but it allowed me to see what needed changed. For that matter, of all the Eagle pens I've done my first attempts didn't work. Thats just part of it. Sorry if I seemed to preach just my opinion...


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 13, 2008)

Keep going this is getting more interesting by the minute.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Absolutely incredible!!! Very very nice! 

lr


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 13, 2008)

Chip,
It's very pleasing to see such a nice blank. You've done Eagle proud!
I've no idea what he told you or if y'all ever even talked and I applaud you for
taking the same approach he did. Figuring out how to make those is great.
The journey is so much fun, isn't it?!!

Cheers,
G


----------



## TribalRR (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks every one for the compliments.

Gary, Eagle and I emailed back and forth a couple of times, but the subject was only my 360 H-bones and the prospect of selling them. Really wish I had been able to talk to him about some of his blanks...


----------

